# Beretta Px4 Storm .45 issues



## WCK85 (May 16, 2009)

I put 100 rounds through my new Beretta .45 for the first time today and it did ok except for two FTF and the slide doesn't always want to close on spring action alone when chambering the first round. I put both FTF rounds back in the gun and they fired the next time. I guess the pin didn't hit the primer hard enough. I was kind of disappointed because after bad luck with a couple cheaper guns, I was hoping this one would perform flawlessly. Is this common for most new guns? It seems like my handguns always have issues and my friends guns shoot fine. I always keep them clean, don't under or over oil them, and never abuse them. This one was right out of the box with the factory oil on it. I just wiped some of the excess off. Do I need to spend over 1k on a gun that won't fail me?


----------



## bearpugh (May 16, 2009)

if its new it should be under warranty. were you shooting reloads? ammo could be the problem. i would stay with guns that are more tried and true. i'm sure some like these, but i don't see many around. makes me wonder. in that price range you could have a glock, xd, m&p, or a decent 1911. all would be a preference to me. but beretta should take care of this. sorry for your problems. next time ask around here before buying. there's some good folks on here that know guns. good luck.


----------



## WCK85 (May 16, 2009)

No the ammo was Magtech FMJ. I know it's probably not the best but I'd think it would be decent. I actually when up to Barrow's in Butler to buy a 1911 and for some reason I came home with this Px4. It seems like if there is a wrong choice to make I'll make it. I wanted a .45 to carry and I was afraid the 1911's sharp edges would print easy and be too heavy. At least it would probably fire every time though.


----------



## bigt61 (May 16, 2009)

Make sure that you clean and properly lube every firearm...... even if it is new.  It is recommended that you clean and lube a new gun before first using it.

Also, check on how you hold your gun.  Limpwristing has been known to cause some failures.


----------



## bearpugh (May 16, 2009)

1911's are hard to conceal. i usually carry a smaller pistol for that. but i just love 1911's. nothing else like them. but if your afraid of carrying cocked and locked might wanna get something else.


----------



## WCK85 (May 16, 2009)

bearpugh said:


> 1911's are hard to conceal. i usually carry a smaller pistol for that. but i just love 1911's. nothing else like them. but if your afraid of carrying cocked and locked might wanna get something else.



What kind of gun do you carry?


----------



## VHinch (May 16, 2009)

bearpugh said:


> 1911's are hard to conceal. \



Seriously?  As full size weapons go, 1911's are probably the easiest to conceal due to their slim profile.  With a proper belt and holster a full size 1911 conceals easily under just a t shirt or polo.  I do it 10 hours a day every day of the week.


----------



## WCK85 (May 17, 2009)

VHinch said:


> Seriously?  As full size weapons go, 1911's are probably the easiest to conceal due to their slim profile.  With a proper belt and holster a full size 1911 conceals easily under just a t shirt or polo.  I do it 10 hours a day every day of the week.



It seems like the sharp edge of the backstrap part would catch on clothes and/or print easily when bending a little. Does yours ever do that? BTW, I like your signature. That's the truth...


----------



## bearpugh (May 17, 2009)

i'm sure thre's lots of ways i haven't tried.


----------



## GusGus (May 17, 2009)

With any new gun, there is going to be a break in period. Some take more than others. I would run a couple hundred more rounds through it and see if it clears up. The parts may just need to be mated better through more shooting. I wouldn't chalk it up as a bad weapon just yet.


----------



## VHinch (May 17, 2009)

WCK85 said:


> It seems like the sharp edge of the backstrap part would catch on clothes and/or print easily when bending a little.



If you're worried about it, you can always get a bobtailed 1911, but I've never found it to be an issue.



> I wouldn't chalk it up as a bad weapon just yet.



I agree. 100 rounds, especially all with the same ammo, doesn't convince me there is an issue yet.  FTRB problems are very often ammo related.

I'm not that familiar with the PX4, but I've owned many Beretta 92's over the years and never had any issues beyond regular maintenance.  Back when I shot IDPA regularly, my competition gun was a 92 Elite II.  I still have that one, and it's now got somewhere north of 50,000 rounds through it and still running like champ.

If you do continue to have issues, Beretta should take care of it.  The few times I've dealt with their customer service dept have all been good experiences.


----------



## Arnj Crush (May 19, 2009)

I've put a few hundred rounds thru my PX4 .45 and had no problems. I did, however, strip it down right out of the box and cleaned and lubed it. Make sure you put GUN GREASE, not oil, on the lug and lug groove and you shouldn't have any more problems.


----------



## WCK85 (May 19, 2009)

Arnj Crush said:


> I've put a few hundred rounds thru my PX4 .45 and had no problems. I did, however, strip it down right out of the box and cleaned and lubed it. Make sure you put GUN GREASE, not oil, on the lug and lug groove and you shouldn't have any more problems.



The manual didn't say anything about gun grease. It just says wipe everything down with oil. I'm not saying you're wrong I'm just saying that's why I didn't grease it. I don't even own any gun grease.


----------



## Arnj Crush (May 20, 2009)

I've found that grease lubricates certain critical parts better than oil and will stay where you put it. My .02, take it or leave it.


----------



## Bill Mc (May 20, 2009)

We advise that every new firearm be thoughly cleaned before shooting.

Most are full of preservatives. Too much oil will clog any action.


----------



## iFish (May 20, 2009)

Cleaning prior to shooting is the advice I've been given as well. Seems that some of those preservatives can have some kind of reaction and discolor the gun's finish. Not at all sure what or how this happens. Only know I don't want my gun's finish tarnished in any way, so I clean em first thing.


----------



## wildcatt (May 24, 2009)

*loading*

let the slide slam forward on first round.I am a 1911 fan and also buy american guns or we wont have a gun manufacturer.
one trouble with printing is the stupid laws.
at least in Mass it is a permit to carry.not a permit to carry concealed.you carry any way you want.I dont recommend open carry.


----------



## trckdrvr (May 24, 2009)

If you have a history of reliability issues with s.automatic pistols(for whatever reason)...just carry/shoot a revolver(s).

One of the most important things with ANY gun...particulary a carry gun..is reliability...when it has to absolutely shoot...every single time.


----------

